# Couple of Trail Cam Pics



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Went and checked the camera and had a few pics to share:
[attachment=4:2mxwq8t3]Bull and Friends.jpg[/attachment:2mxwq8t3]

Spike Unit so hopefully someone like this walks by opening morning:
[attachment=3:2mxwq8t3]Spike.jpg[/attachment:2mxwq8t3]

I may just have to shoot this guy as well as my bigger buck I've been watching has eluded me as of late:
[attachment=2:2mxwq8t3]Buck1.jpg[/attachment:2mxwq8t3]
[attachment=1:2mxwq8t3]Buck2.jpg[/attachment:2mxwq8t3]

Bugling Bull:
[attachment=0:2mxwq8t3]Bugling Bull.jpg[/attachment:2mxwq8t3]


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice pics! good luck to you!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! I'm getting pretty pumped!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is that bull at the bottom bugling? Kind appears that way to me...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Is that bull at the bottom bugling? Kind appears that way to me...


Looked like it to me.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that bull at the bottom bugling? Kind appears that way to me...
> ...


Who knew they would bugle in July!? Crazy that is pretty awesome!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

great pics I love the bugling bull


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd say you have a pretty good hunting spot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm torn about what to do if a cow or spike walks in opening morning. It would be a first animal with a bow or do I hold out for the buck above or hopefully the big one will show up? I love this time of year!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> Yeah I'm torn about what to do if a cow or spike walks in opening morning. It would be a first animal with a bow or do I hold out for the buck above or hopefully the big one will show up? I love this time of year!


I'd shoot and get the meat. I'm sure another one will be in there the next day. People worry if they kill something that nothing will show up after that. But multiple times my dad or brother has killed something then something shows up in that same field that night.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoot the Elk. They'll be back short enough.


----------

